# 2016 Chevy Cruze Full Straight Pipe Effects?



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Its been a long time since I have posted here and was wondering the effects of a full straight piped exhaust on my cruze not tuned at all? I do have the BNR catless downpipe and full delete on everything. (Mid-pipe cat, resonator and muffler). The only CEI I have of course is the O2 Sensor but that's okay. I have been running this setup for about 8 months now and have had no problems. I do have a K&N intake and was planning on adding a larger innercooler for heatsoak prevention. Would everything here have any prevention against LSPI?


----------



## Gumby502 (Sep 11, 2019)

So you have a downpipe and midpipe catless exhaust on your cruze, with no tune?


----------



## Gumby502 (Sep 11, 2019)

I am asking because I am planning on getting a catless straight pipe exhaust, actually a catless side exit exhaust on the cruze today, but I'm going to a shop that will be a 4 hour drive for me and I'm concerned about causing any damage driving back untuned.. have you have any downfalls to your catless system? Should I not worry about it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Celdwist said:


> Its been a long time since I have posted here and was wondering the effects of a full straight piped exhaust on my cruze not tuned at all? I do have the BNR catless downpipe and full delete on everything. (Mid-pipe cat, resonator and muffler). The only CEI I have of course is the O2 Sensor but that's okay. I have been running this setup for about 8 months now and have had no problems. I do have a K&N intake and was planning on adding a larger innercooler for heatsoak prevention. Would everything here have any prevention against LSPI?


I would get a tune. That will get you the most bang for the buck with your setup.

LPSI - AMSOIL Products for the 2016+ Gen2 Cruze


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Gumby502 said:


> I am asking because I am planning on getting a catless straight pipe exhaust, actually a catless side exit exhaust on the cruze today, but I'm going to a shop that will be a 4 hour drive for me and I'm concerned about causing any damage driving back untuned.. have you have any downfalls to your catless system? Should I not worry about it?


That's highly debatable. Un-restricting the exhaust can help in one sense, but could potentially harm it in another. Does a freer-flowing exhaust reduce the likelihood of LSPI? Perhaps. Could the turbo spool up faster and potentially break a piston? In theory, it could. Personally, I wouldn't worry about it. My advice is, run high octane fuel, use good synthetic oil, change it regularly, and don't lug the engine. By all means, just drive it and have fun.  Life is too short to worry about what could happen.


----------

